# I would like your opinion on interior options



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey everyone, I have stumbled upon a dilemma. I just picked up a 1968 GTO convertible (see my other thread...). It came with a set of crappy 1968 bucket seats with 1968 upholstery......the seats have a couple minor tears in the covers, the seat bottom springs on the driver side are shot and the seat tracks are Gerry wired with bailing wire. The car has no door panels. 

In my search for parts, I stumbled upon a brand new perfect set of 1968 GTO seats with 1969 seat covers and a matching rear seat. These seats are simply flawless and need no repairs of any kind. Truth be told, I actually like the 1969 seat cover design better than the 1968 seat cover design. The cost of the new seats were equal to or less than it would have cost me to repair the 1968 seats I have.

So since I have a perfect set of 1969 upholstered seats, need door panels anyways, and I like the 1969 design better, how bad would it be for me to use the 1969 pattern in my 1968 GTO? Go ahead and give me your honest opinions.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Chances are that you would never run into anyone that knows the difference between the 2 years, save your money and use the 69 seats.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

I used the 65' pattern and seats in my 66' because i got a great deal on a perfect set of corvair seats (same as 65' GTO) and i think the 65' pattern with the arrowhead and diagonal pattern are by far the best looking factory upholstery of all years. Funny thing is no one has called me on it, they look right at home and like 05 says only us fanatics would know the difference. Go for it


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X3. Rebuilding worn out seats is expensive and time consuming. If it were me, I'd run the good '69 seats. They can always be recovered with '68 covers at a later date if you wish.


----------



## bayou4us (Nov 27, 2011)

I love the 69 design. Do what you like and not worry about what other people think.:agree


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

Agreed X 5. I have thought seriously about going with the '66 upholstery in my '67 when I change the interior back to red.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

HA! '67GTO4Spd, I have to agree there. The '66 pattern has the '67 pattern beat hands down. I've had about 5 '66's, and can say from experience that all of those cool looking horizontal pleats can be a drag to keep clean, though. Q-tips become part of the routine. The '66 pattern _screams _Classic Sixties.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Ironically, one of the best interiors I have seen in a 1968-69 GTO belongs to the guy I bought my engine from. He had custom interior, it was all black and he had well defined vertical pleats from bottom of seat all the way to top. Much more defined than the typical '68 style. It was done in vinyl but felt like supple leather. It looked really nice.

Another '68 GTO owner that I just met had all the bare metal spots in his coupe (i.e. the lower dash) painted to match his exterior body color. It looked sharp. I am playing with a similar idea, since I like black and red, and my car will be red, I am thinking of painting the metal part of my dash to match the exterior paint then changing the "Y" on the '69 seat covers and door panels to a matching red.


----------



## porkandbeans (Jul 24, 2012)

I'll add to all the others. Go '69 unless you're planning on a complete stock OEM rebuild. No one will likely know and if someone does, it's not a big deal kind of thing. 
There are somethings you will fudge in your restore. '69 seats are good fudge.


----------

